# Newcomer- Surf Fishing Perdido



## beez (Jun 28, 2017)

First post. Long time surf fisherman, but new to the gulf. 
Just bought a condo in Perdido and went out this past weekend. Came away with a handful of ladyfish and some questions; any help would be appreciated.

Got out around 7:30AM a couple of mornings, throwing sandfleas on a pompano rig and gulp shrimp on carolina in front of my condo (Couldn't find live or fresh dead shrimp at Top Gun or Grays; all frozen). I had to settle for the beach in front of my condo with three kids in tow and momma in bed, but there was actually some discernible structure with a sandbar 50 yds out and a pretty deep trough, no visible cuts. 

Are trout and reds typically found in the first trough? - Couldn't even hit the sandbar. I have a dock behind me int he bay with lots of lights, might have better luck there.

Are live fresh shrimp, pinfish, and sand fleas my best bet? Wanted to chunk the lady fish but didn't want to freak the kids out.

Where does the stain on the water come from and is it around a lot?

I'll try hitting the docks with pinfish and live shrimp under a cork next time.
Perdido has a great vibe. Really enjoyed my maiden voyage, but any advice would be much appreciated...

Thanks All.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and the addiction! 
Just to kick things off.... and I'm sure some other "surf fishing" gurus will chime in here- I would typically hit the beach at daybreak and throw a good sized silver spoon for Bluefish and Spanish- you might look for baitfish or predatory fishes along the sandbar. 
Or use fresh shrimp on a gulf or pompano rig for redfish, whiting, pompano, etc... Go find some structure- piers or jetties for more action. 
You have an excellent opportunity with inshore fishing along Perdido Key for redfish and trout using live bait or select artificials like UnFair Rip-n-Slash or I have heard the Matrix Shad soft plastics do well- lol
Live bait (bull minnows or live shrimp) can usually be found at J&M Tackle or Top Gun in Orange Beach, or Hooked Up Bait & Tackle in Gulf Shores.
But I think the most important piece of advice I can give is to go by Sams Stop n Shop and see Chris- for lots of useful information.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Tough conditions last weekend for surf fishing.

If you pull up google maps, etc. and look at sat images, you can see that the nearshore washouts and holes are usually associated with little bays and capes on the shoreline. The features change day to day but the association does not.

One other thing. I have two identical 11 foot surf rods. Bearing in mind that distance isn't always the answer, I can cast a single-drop pink fishbite rig a lot further than a double drop rig baited with shrimp using the same weight sinker.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The stain in the water is tannic acid that got flushed out of the swamps last week during all the flooding.


----------



## beez (Jun 28, 2017)

Good info thanks all!


----------

